

After Two Startup Accelerators, What I Wish Someone Had Told Me - talsraviv
http://www.ecquire.com/blog/lessons-from-two-startup-accelerators/?ecquire=true

======
heyrhett
You decided to use copyrighted music, "Santo & Johnny - Sleep Walk 1959"
through your "How it works" video, which I got to by clicking a link under the
giant "Data Entry Blows" text on your main page. Did you actually obtain the
rights to use that music? Or are these two startup accelerators encouraging
particpants not to worry about "stuff that blows" (like dealing with
copyrights)?

~~~
veenix
I was at one of the other companies at GrowLab and I repeatedly warned them
against using copyrighted music. The Ecquire boys go their own path.

------
markyc
-1 for the disturbing picture of the biker carnage

~~~
AznHisoka
Ha, I thought that was actually the only redeeming part of the entire post.
Made me laugh a bit.

~~~
stickfigure
Agreed. The only funny bit in the post.

The difference between tragedy and comedy is perspective.

------
rsobers
I haven't read the actual post yet, but the title made me laugh as I read it
internally as:

"What I Wish Someone Told Me After Two Iterations of People Telling Me Things"

------
nickler
Sage advice on using your time wisely, regardless of being in an incubator or
not. When you don't put a high value on your time, actively remove
distractions, and aggressively pursue success, it won't matter how smart you
are.

In startups, outworking beats outsmarting. Great post

------
rralian
Thanks, great point to plan backward. I think that's a good practice in
general, not just as it relates to an incubator.

------
jgmmo
Hey Tal, Nice post. Good to see you're still workin on startups. Had no idea
you had become a technical guy.

Keep up the good work!

Joe (from Anthillz)

~~~
paul9290
DreamIt 2008 :)

